# Motor gone?



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok, here's what happened, went to hillarosa mud bog last Friday, rode around everything good, hit somd holes, u know fun stuff but nothing to bad. Everything is fine, ranger is running good. Well most of my crew started showing up so we decided to go ride some more. Well maybe half a mile notice the HOT was flashing on panel. Stopped, shut off engine and let it cool. The rad was packed full. Sat there for about 30 min letting it cool and watching everyone play around. Well it stopped flashing but still wouldn't start. It would act like it but then die. So I sat there another 30 min and it finally started. Hauled *** to camp and cleaned rad out with pressure washer. She fired right up and so I took off to catch back up with others. Noticed a buddy of mine was broke down so I stopped and helped him. Got him fixed up then went to crank mine and it would act like it would then die. Waited awhile, then it started. Took off down the trail, it started loosing power and this god awful raddle was coming out of belt snorkels, turn the bike off and could hear a drip, popped open the little good and coolant was shooting out of the overflow bottle. But never did flash hot. Turn the key on then all of the suddened it started flashing hot. So I sat there and got towed back to camp. Got to camp, took about 20min. Fired it up, and was still making this bad rattling noise then flashed hot after 5 min of idling. Shut it off, said a few choice words. After about a hour I started it up to load it on the trailer and it was all it could do to pull itself on there but the rattle was so bad my buddy's heard it about 30 yards away. I check the oil before I even rode and it was full then after all that crap happened it dropped to about right at low. Got home, started it up the next morning and I think I hear a knock but not sure


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

:33: Sounds like you are going to need a rebuild maybe

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

Sorry about that dude


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

That sucks I was planning to be there Friday night but I managed to cut the end of my trigger finger off about 1 at work so didn't really feel like Muddin lol


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like you spun a rod engine ran to hot don't ever rely on a dummy light what I call it when it comes on its to late.. Also sounds like fan never came on to cool the bike... On my bike I don't rely on the temp light I have a temp gage to monitor wheny fan is suppose to cut on and off


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Video of it I took last night, the noise is around 2500rpms


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a spun rod bearing

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------

Gonna need a new crank

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------

Just did a rebuild on one of those motors sounded just like that before the rebuild


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

What kinda bike

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranger 700


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That's gonna suck and I agree total rebuild time, I feel for ya didn't you have to rebuild your brute also???


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's time for a new hobby lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah get a ps3 and cuss 13 yr olds out when they beat ya lol.....300 bucks for video game system and that's a lot cheaper then rebuilds lol but I couldn't do that to save my life lol I love riding


----------

